# stripers on top



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

I love fly fishing always have jsut been getting out of it over the years. But i have a question. I have this spot while catfishing at night i see prolly 6 to 15 pound stripers on top right at dark feeding on these small shad.lots of them lol. Gettin ready to hit it one of these days and thinking about doin it on a fly rod. You think i should just use a little clowser minnow or streamer they are feeding on small shad keep in mind. By the way this is on the ohio river. Thanks ,
josh
[email protected]


----------



## MadRad (May 8, 2005)

I tied a bunch of flys for a friend of mine in NJ for use on saltwater stripers. He loves flyfishing for them. Try using a black nose dance or a Mikey Finn streamer pattern. Since I tie my own I generally use blue/white or a green/white combination with a white head. If you want it to sink a foot or so, tie in bead chain eyes. Another trick I learned was to splice my own leaders out of flouro-carbon line. The stiffness of the line helps roll out the bigger flys. Try using 20-15-10 to build up a leader! It worked well on snook in Florida.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Be sure to use strong hooks.


----------



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

well if anyones interested in fishing it with me ill take ya there especially you mr ohio ive seen your post on catfish iscussion and ohio river and hear ya know doc wouldnt mind gettin out iwht you


----------



## MadRad (May 8, 2005)

Ohio, if you are interested in the stripers, I would be more than happy to tie you up some flys. I think what you are looking for is a Lefty's Deciever. Send me a note and I can mail you a few that I use.  
Rick


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..a crease fly is also what you may want to have !


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Steelheader,
Would you be willing to share the pattern for any of these flies, especially the ones that are black over silver or white?


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice job on those flys Tom.

You heard from Teeray yet?


----------



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

well thanks for the replies guys and the flies look great. If anyone watns to get out with me. give me an email. I ahve a cat tourny next week but after that ill be free. thanks again
jiosh
[email protected]


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..been away from the thread, but the patterns are all just huge decievers 4/0-1/0 hooks ! Yes Tim and I have been fishing. and he bought a pontoon boat! 

Gul.. thew pattern on top it 

from top to bottom

black crystal flash, black near hair, pastel gold deer hair, copper flashabou, irredesint crystal flash, followed by a nice white under belly, you want to stack the body give he alot of height, but not alot of width! End it with a red throat, and eyes .. !!


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

Live2Fish,

Thanks for checking up on me...I sent you a PM the other day which I guess you have not seen yet, but Tom and I have been out a couple times now that I have relocated to Cincy. As he mentioned, we christened the new pontoon with a camp/fish trip to the Mad a couple weeks ago. Sometime we'll have to tell you a wild but embarassing story about that trip....I guarantee that trip will not soon be forgotten. The fishing was lousy, but it was a good time and we ran into Salmonid guiding some clients through the canoe hatch with his sweet drift boat.

Nice looking flies Thomas...wish I had time to do some fancy tying like that! I hope they kick butt for you on the saltwater trip.

Teeray


----------

